# Swat Motorway (M1 Karnal Sher Khan Interchange to Chakdara ) .. 81 KM



## ghazi52

August 26th, 2016
*‘Game-changing’ Swat Motorway inaugurated*

PESHAWAR: The Swat Motorway project was inaugurated by Chief Minister Pervez Khattak on Thursday. It is the first major road of this nature being constructed by a provincial government.

The CM laid the groundwork for the project at the Swabi and Chakdara portions of the motorway and inaugurated the project at Colonel Sher Khan Interchange.

The Pakistan Army’s construction wing, the Frontier Works Organization (FWO), was handed the project under a public-private partnership. The project, costing Rs 40 billion, will be completed by December 2017 and will be a four-lane motorway which can be extended to six lanes in future.

The 81-kilometre road starts from Colonel Sher Khan Interchange on the M-1 and passes through Swabi and Mardan to end in Chakdara.

Two kilometres of the motorway will pass through Nowshera, 18 kilometres through Swabi, 40 kilometres through Mardan and 21 kilometres through Malakand. The road will be 80 metres wide and will reduce a three-hour travel time to just 45 minutes.

The motorway will have a two-kilometre-long tunnel at the Ala Dhand and Palai areas, while interchanges will exist at Dhobian, Ismaila, Bakhshalay, Katlang, Palai and Chakdara.

The chief minister, while addressing the inauguration ceremony in Swabi, said that the government had already purchased land worth Rs 5 billion for the project in 2015 and construction would cost Rs 35 billion.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

* May 22nd, 2017. 
under-construction Twin tube tunnels
*
Twin tube tunnels are 1300 meter-long.

Expressway is expected to be completed by Dec 2018.




















_

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## nangyale

You need to change the title. 
Chakdara is not part of Swat. 
Chakdara is in lower Dir.

None the less thanks for the share.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Latest photo of the tunnel

Courtesy: Fahad Malik Yousafzai

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Tunnel will open for traffic by 23 March 2018.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Swat Motorway.*

Updates 9/9/2017

Twin Tunnels. FWO said in a briefing to CM that they are 21 days behind schedule because of Rains. But they will cover it and plans to complete 10Km asphalting by 30 September,2017.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*30/10/2017*

*Palai Interchange*



































*Tunnels*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Cross Passage between Twin Tunnels.*

Can be used for maintenance and ventilation. There are two U-turns of bigger dia as well to be used by Police and maintenance vehicles.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Ghazi I salute you for such threads... A thankless job... But your patriotism and love for the nation... I bow down too.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ghazi52

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Ghazi I salute you for such threads... A thankless job... But your patriotism and love for the nation... I bow down too.



Thank you very much.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

*5/12/2017*

They are going to let them complete it at their ease. June/July 2018 will be ok too.

*At Km 44.*






*At Km 1+000.*














Work Going On Near Bakhshali Interchange

Credits : Fahim Ahmad

















*Latest google earth picture *of the ongoing work on Swat Motorway near Kernal Sher Khan Interchange Peshawar Islamabad Motorway M1

Credits : Mohammad Ali Mandanr




*


Satellite View of Swat Motorway tunnel at Zulamkot *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Location : Shamalai Pallai*















____

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

*9/12/2017.*

At RD 36+00 near Sawal Dher area.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

51 km section up till Katlang will be ready in one month time, remaining 30 KM will get completed by *end April 2018.
*
They plan to open 51 KM for traffic in one month time.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*14/12/2017.*

Tunnel opening from Shahkot Side.


----------



## ghazi52

*Directorate of Information & Public Relations, Govt. of KP*
December 20 at 8:12am ·

Chief Minister Khyber PakhtunKhwa visits Col Sher Khan Interchange in Swabi to inspect the work progress on Swat Motorway






__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

First phase of Swat Motorway 50 Km , upto Katlang interchange, would be completed by 31st March after which it would be opened for public. Parvez Khattak saying that 25 % work has been completed including completion of the structure laying, mountain cutting and the most difficult phases of the project.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Swat Motorway Tunnel Work Underway From Pillai Side*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

*Work is in progress at Shahkot Palai Tunnel Swat Motorway *














*


Chakdara Interchange*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Large cutting at RD 37 km

Swat Motorway

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## N.Siddiqui

The tunnel cutting machine looks good, different from TBM's though...and a motorway construction here is many times tougher than on the plains of Punjab and Sindh...








ghazi52 said:


> Large cutting at RD 37 km
> 
> Swat Motorway




Great updates and pictures.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Pluralist said:


> The tunnel cutting machine looks good, different from TBM's though...and a motorway construction here is many times tougher than on the plains of Punjab and Sindh...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great updates and pictures.



Thanks.
Yes. A motorway construction here is many times tougher than on the plains of Punjab and Sindh.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Sher Khan Interchange M1; latest satellite imagery






.

interchanges


----------



## Pakistansdefender

My father is asking me on weekly basis about the progress of swat motorway . He
Wants to visit as soon as it completes. 
Before the Taliban we used to go to swat every summer, all my life I spend my summers in swat. 
The beautiful atmosphere of swat Serena or white Palace is out of this world. Kalam is such a beautiful place and there is no lake beautiful then the mohudent lake. We used to stay and ski at that tacp motel in malam Jabba, it is still not constructed .
Such beautiful memories. We even used to drive late at night among streets of swat. Visit cheena and chena markets. 
There is weird thing we notice, if you go to swat and visit mangora at night you see the sparrows sleeping on the transmission lines. They are arranged in prefect lines. I don't think I have ever seen this phenomenon anywhere. Not a single space was empty from these sparrows. They occupy every inch of transmission lines. Children eating sour berries all around and they offer you their berries. They offer you wild flowers. Where ever we go places childern offer us wild flowers. 

Such good memories. Then my
Beautiful swat was taken over by the Taliban. 
And now when I hear that Sufi Muhammad is released no matter how old he is. I simply cannot help feel sad. I am hopeful for future but cannot help feel sad. 
Well anyways would visit swat after all those years when this motorway would complete.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

*Under construction U-Turn connecting Twin Tube Tunnel.*

To be used in case of Emergency.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Near Palai Malakand.


----------



## ghazi52

_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Swat Motorway Work Near Chakdara InterChange*























*Swat Motorway Work Near Ismaila Bakhshali Package*


----------



## Kabira

By 2020 Pakistan should have pretty much all country connected with motorway. No longer dependent on poorly maintained national highway.


----------



## American Pakistani

Kabira said:


> By 2020 Pakistan should have pretty much all country connected with motorway. No longer dependent on poorly maintained national highway.



Many parts of western Balochistan have nothing similar. There should be a motorway from Waziristan to Gwadar, via Quetta, running in western Balochistan.


----------



## Thanatos

Kabira said:


> By 2020 Pakistan should have pretty much all country connected with motorway. No longer dependent on poorly maintained national highway.


Oh absolutely , and the infrastructure being laid is also of high standards. Good things about such projects is , that they have long life. They are there for several decades, needing maintenance from time to time.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*4/2/2018.*

Asphalt in progress.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

*Updates 15/2/2018.*

CONCRETE POURING at BRIDGE #8B RD:38+017.


----------



## ghazi52

*Kernel Sher Khan Interchange M-1.*






















Reinforced concrete was never used on Pakistani roads. This sort of construction is used on German motorways, which is why they’re the best quality in the world. Unfortunately the rest of this motorway is built on compacted dirt instead.


----------



## khanasifm

American Pakistani said:


> Many parts of western Balochistan have nothing similar. There should be a motorway from Waziristan to Gwadar, via Quetta, running in western Balochistan.



https://www.quora.com/What-is-the-difference-between-eastern-and-western-route-of-CPEC

Fata is not Directly connected but via linked roads to western route


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Updates 6/3/2018.*

PKHA officials visit Swat motorway project. FWO misses yet another target of March,2018 and they are way behind schedule. But PKHA officials expressed their satisfaction on speed and quality. Seems like even the officials are not sure when are they going to complete this project.


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## Kabira

Good progress.


----------



## ghazi52

Swat Motorway at Katlang interchange! Under Construction.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

*81 Km Swat Motorway under construction .Work Near Islamaila Interchange*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Updates 2/4/2018.*

Lane Marking started.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Swat Motorway Latest Updates
*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanasifm

Kpk govt invested in long term addressing accessibility as well as potential revenue via tourism and other industries such as fruits and fishery etc


----------



## ghazi52

*Updates 4/4/2018.*

Pkg ii.


----------



## ghazi52

*Updates 12/4/2018.*

*Under construction interchange with Peshawar Islamabad Motorway M-1.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

The Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Chief Minister Pervez Khattak has decided to open a portion of Swat Motorway, Swabi and Mardan, for general traffic on May 15.

The chief minister secretariat issued a statement of the chief minister on Thursday, after his meeting with the officials of the Frontier Works Organization (FWO), which is executing the project Swat Motorway, saying that the chief minister will inaugurate the project from Capt Carnal Sher Khan Interchange of Swabi and Katlung Interchange of Mardan on May 15.

The officials of the FWO said it will be completed by mid of the coming month after which it was decided that the motorway will be opened for general traffic on May 15.


----------



## ghazi52

*Interchange near M-1.*








Latest images from the first ever Motorway constructed by a Provincial Government, Swat Motorway tunnels !

It’ll be open for public* by end of May
*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Swat Motorway!*

The main toll plaza will be completed in 10 days and inauguration ceremony will be on May 15!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Last stages of construction of Swat Motorway

Credits : Nazim Ullah Khalil*


----------



## ghazi52

*Updates 8/5/2018.*


----------



## ghazi52

Swat Motorway Under Construction from Motorway M1 Karnal Sher Khan Interchange to Chakdara ....81 KM

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Swat Motorway Slip Roads under construction near Karnal Sher Khan Interchange Peshawar Islamabad Motorway M-1.First Phase one up to Dubyan interchange will be operational for traffic at 21 May 2018.


----------



## Kabira

Need to see more pictures but hazara motorway look better, FWO strikes again? They have ruined Hydrabad-Karachi motorway as well.


----------



## ALi Rizwan

Kabira said:


> Need to see more pictures but hazara motorway look better, FWO strikes again? They have ruined Hydrabad-Karachi motorway as well.



Hydrabad Karachi is not a new road. Just name change and Lane increased. its more like GT Road then Motorway.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Updates 15/5/2018.*

New rumored date for inauguration is 21 May. And most probably it will open upto Dobian Interchange only (~10km). Rest of the section will take another one year.


----------



## Kabira

ghazi52 said:


> *Updates 15/5/2018.*
> 
> New rumored date for inauguration is 21 May. And most probably it will open upto Dobian Interchange only (~10km). Rest of the section will take another one year.



Neither Swat motorway or Lahore-Khanewal motorway look ready but both will be inaugurated next week. mashallah


----------



## ghazi52

50 KM Section of Swat Motorway Inaugurated today by CM KPK Pervaiz Khattak the remaining 30 KM section will be completed till *December 2018.*






__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Updates 8/6/2018.*

*Tunnels.*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Swat Motorway Tunnels Pillai Side*


























*Swat Motorway Baghicha Dheri*














*near Mardan*






















*Swat motorway project RD 39 Bridge 9 *


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

Swat Expressway

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Katlang Interchange.*











_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Army Chief visits Zalam Kot Twin Tube Tunnel project in Swat




*


ISLAMABAD: Chief of Army Staff (COAS) General Qamar Javed Bajwa on Saturday was informed that the construction work of 1,300 meters long twin tube tunnel a part of Swat Express Motorway Project would be completed by *December 2018.*

General Bajwa visited the under construction “Zalam Kot Twin Tube Tunnel’ on Swat Express Way near Chakdara, stated the Inter-Services Public Relations (ISPR).

The 1,300 meters long twin tube tunnel as part of Swat Motorway Project will be completed by December 2018 reducing the travel time between Islamabad-Chakdara from 4 hours to 1 hour and 45 minutes.

The project is being undertaken by FWO. *The 81 Km long Swat Motorway* forms part of trade corridor is being executed by FWO, the statement further added.

The COAS appreciated the quality work being under taken by FWO and acknowledged FWO’s contributions towards nation building with many feathers in their cap including KKH.

He said that the under construction project will help to bring socio-economic development in Pakistan which is key to the progress and prosperity of any country.

DG FWO and Corps Commander Peshawar were also present during the visit.


----------



## ghazi52

*COAS visits under construction twin-tube tunnel on Swat motorway*






Chief of Army Staff (COAS) General Qamar Javed Bajwa visited on Saturday the under-construction Zulam Kot twin-tube tunnel on Swat Expressway near Chakdara.

The 1,300-meter-long twin tube tunnel, as part of the Swat Motorway Project, is expected to be completed by December, 2018, reducing the travel time between Islamabad and Chakdara from four hours to 1 hour and 45 minutes.

The 81-Km-long Swat Expressway forms part of trade corridor, being executed by the Frontier Works Organisation (FWO), said a statement issued by the Inter-Services Public Relations (ISPR).









*North Tunnel excavation completed.*


----------



## ghazi52

*At different locations.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Near Katlang.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Updates 31/7/2018.*

*Katlang Interchange. Motorway to be opened upto Katlang (50 km) in this month.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Updates 10/08/2018.*

*Tunnels.*






















*Bakhsali Interchange.*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Updates 18/08/2018.*

*At different locations.*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

____

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Peregrine_Falcon

Swat Motorway Latest Updates
Bakhshali area of Swat Motorway...






Twin tube tunnel in swat motorway (Inside View) at zalmkot

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

CM KP Mehmood Khan visited the Swat Motorway and was briefed on the progress on remaining section of the Motorway by FWO Officials


----------



## khanasifm

It’s his home town motorway so he has more interest


----------



## ghazi52

*K-P CM wants Swat Motorway completed by December*


PESHAWAR: Even as the PTI berated similar projects undertaken by the rival PML-N, the former’s provincial chief minister on Monday inaugurated a section of the Swat Motorway at Zulam Kot near Chakdara, hoping that the project will bring about a revolution in the entire division.

Khyber-Pakhtunkhwa (K-P) Chief Minister Mahmood Khan on Tuesday cut the ceremonial tape on the south tunnel of the Swat Motorway at Zulam Kot near Chakdara during a day-long visit to his native area.

Work on the 80-kilometre-long, Rs34 billion project had been started during the tenure of the previous Pakistan Tehreek-e-Insaf (PTI) government with the project, along with the Bus Rapid Transit (BRT) in Peshawar, its two flagship projects.

Work on a 50 kilometre-stretch of the road in Katlang area of Mardan had been completed and it is expected that by December, the road will be built up to Chakdara and opened for traffic.


----------



## ghazi52

Mr.Mehmood Khan ( CM KP ) visits 80 km Swat Motorway and ignited final blast of second Tube Tunnel on September 17th, 2018 . 
He checked the progress of the aforementioned project where he was briefed by FWO officials , managing director PKHA and Project Director Swat Motorway.completion Dec 2018 
*
*


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

Under construction 81 Km Swat Motorway. 50 Km Swat Motorway till Katlang interchange completed.
It will be fully completed in April 2019. KP


----------



## ghazi52

*Swat Motorway from Bakhshali Interchange to Kernel Sher Interchange(27 Oct, 2018 )*


*



*


----------



## ghazi52

PESHAWAR: *Chief Minister Mahmood Khan has hinted at extension of Swat Expressway from Chakdara to Mingora *and directed for accelerated work on the second stretch from Katlang Interchange to Chakdara, including construction of bridges, interchanges and tunnels as expeditiously as possible.

According to a statement, the chief minister also ordered land acquisition for the CPEC City, Nowshera, and cement plant, Haripur, besides completion of Nowshera Medical College on priority. He said that the provincial government would ensure completion of ongoing schemes in the first phase.

Mr Khan said this while presiding over a meeting at the CM Secretariat, Peshawar, on Swat Expressway, and other development schemes in the province.

Provincial minister for communication and works Akbar Ayub, principal secretary to CM Mohammad Israr, managing director Swat Expressway Brig Ashfaq and others attended the meeting.

The participants were briefed about the development schemes carried out through FWO in the province.

It was stated about the 81 km Swat Expressway would cost Rs 34.16 billion. The expressway has been completed from Karnal Sher Khan Interchange to Katlang, a 50 km stretch. The tunnel excavation and cutting have been completed while concrete lining and other allied construction work was in progress.

Mr Khan said that the Swat Expressway and Bus Rapid Transit, Peshawar, would be completed as expeditiously as possible. He warned against any delay in both the projects and directed for taking steps such as acquiring police, buying vehicles and completing other requirements.


----------



## ghazi52

81 Km SWAT Motorway project Latest North Tunnel
Total Length of the one Tunnel = 1300 meter approx
North Tunnel (From Alladhand to Palai) = 1150 Meter completed. Karnal Sher Khan to catlang 40 km almost ready for traffic............

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*81 KM Swat Motorway under-construction Zulam Kot twin-tube tunnel on Swat Expressway near Chakdara.
*
The 1,300-meter-long twin tube tunnel, as part of the Swat Motorway Project, is expected to be completed by December, 2018, reducing the travel time between #Islamabad and Chakdara from 4 hours to 1 hour and 45 minutes

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*sher khan toll plaza*




















*Swat Motorway Dobian InterChange *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Swat Twin Tube Tunnel 
Tunnel Form Works*


----------



## ghazi52

Under Construction Swat Motorway Zulamkot Tunnels.


----------



## ghazi52

*Swat Motorway package 2*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Swat Motorway*




















.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chishty4

#SwatMotorway will be open for public on 1st May 2019. #Swat #Motorway will lead to a massive increase in the number of Tourists visiting #Malakand Region.
Swat Motorway will also lead to an increase in Economic activity in the Malakand Region.
Swat Motorway will reduce the journey time from 3 hours to 45 minutes.

Swat Motorway will be further extended !
#KPKUpdates #Pakistan #KP





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1860844670709889

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Swat motorway will be opened on May 1: CM *

Chief Minister (CM) Khyber Pakhtunkhwa (KPK) Mahmood Khan Wednesday said that flagship project Swat Motorway would be open for all sort of vehicular traffic on May 1, 2019.

The decision was taken to this effect during a meeting of CM with the Federal Minister for Communication here.

The meeting was attended by the Chairman Highways Authority, Director General Frontier Works Organization, MD Pakhtunkhwa Highways Authority, Secretary Communication and Works, Secretary Irrigation, Project Director Swat Motorway and others.

The meeting reviewed the pace of progress on the Swat Motorway and exchanged views about the project.

The meeting expected that the Swat Motorway would be ready for inauguration therefore it decided 1st May 2019 to hold the inaugural ceremony for formal vehicular traffic.

*The meeting thoroughly debated the extension of Swat Motorway and agreed to extend for the integration of whole Malakand division with the Province Khyber Pakhtunkhwa.*








































.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

81 Km ‘Swat Motorway to be opened on May 1’ 2019


----------



## AgNoStiC MuSliM

@ghazi52 
Do you know if a map showing the proposed extension of the Swat motorway is available?


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

*Swat Motorway Express ..... *Latest 30 Jan 2019 Complete Video from Bakhshali to Katlang Interchange







*Latest 13 Feb 2019*


*



*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Swat motorway will be opened on May 1*

Chief Minister (CM) Khyber Pakhtunkhwa (KPK) Mahmood Khan Wednesday said that flagship project Swat Motorway would be open for all sort of vehicular traffic on *May 1, 2019.*

The decision was taken to this effect during a meeting of CM with the Federal Minister for Communication here.

The meeting was attended by the Chairman Highways Authority, Director General Frontier Works Organization, MD Pakhtunkhwa Highways Authority, Secretary Communication and Works, Secretary Irrigation, Project Director Swat Motorway and others.

The meeting reviewed the pace of progress on the Swat Motorway and exchanged views about the project.

The meeting expected that the Swat Motorway would be ready for inauguration therefore it decided 1st May 2019 to hold the inaugural ceremony for formal vehicular traffic.

The meeting thoroughly debated the extension of Swat Motorway and agreed to extend for the integration of whole Malakand division with the Province Khyber Pakhtunkhwa.







.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## blueazure

holy cow

im going, boys

pakistan is beautiful


----------



## ghazi52

*Progress near Palai area
*


----------



## ghazi52

Swat Motorway Project work is progress. Due to very hard areas, two new tunnels and five new bridges are proposed as well. Anyhow, motorway will become functional in May this year by a standard diversion at Palai mountains and vehicles will be allowed from Pul sokai to Karnal Sher Interchange with out any restriction in May ...Insha Allah

Via Engr Iqbal Khan


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

Start of addition 250m twin tunnels on Swat Motorway to get cover from sliding rocks.













..

*KP government decides to extend Swat Motorway Project*

Chief Minister Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Mahmood Khan says extension of Swat motorway will bring economic revolution in the area.

Presiding over a meeting in Peshawar today, he said it will also promote tourism and industry beside creating new job opportunities in the province.

The meeting was briefed about the ongoing construction works on Swat motorway.

The meeting was told that Swat motorway will be expended from Chakdara to Mingora to facilitate the general public.


----------



## ghazi52

Swat Motorway interchange Drone footage

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

*SWAT motorway is divided into the following packages*

Construction :

Package-I: From Kernel Sheer Khan Interchange to 21.5km
Package-II: From 21.5 km to 40 km

Package-III: From 40 km to 60.9 km

Package-IV: From 60.9 km to 69.20 km

Package-V: From 69.20 km to 70.40 (Tunnel)

Package-VI: 70.40km to 80.5 km (Chakdara Interchange)

Currently, the construction work on Package-I to Package-III is complete, moreover the Tunnel area called the Package-V is half complete. Work on the most challenging area which is Package-IV is in full Swing. Current Video shows the status of the Swat motorway Package-VI
which is from SMP tunnel passing through Alladhand (Dheri) to Chakdara Interchange


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

Swat Motorway Second last Interchange near completion, April 03, 2019


----------



## ghazi52

Aerial View of Swat Expressway New 2019


----------



## ghazi52

April 2nd 2019 Update. Most Works till the tunnels are done.


----------



## ghazi52

*Swat Expressway to help attract foreign tourists
*
Road passes through 21 bridges and 1,300 meters of twin tunnels on National Highway N-45

Expressways play a pivotal role in economic and tourism development of a country. Moreover, these provide an easy access to isolated and less visited destinations of tourism, heritage and archeological sites in order to generate substantial revenue for the national kitty. Like most of the developing countries, tourism industry is underperforming since long in Pakistan despite its enormous potential primarily due to poor transportation system and lack of roads to interlink tourists’ destinations through enhanced motorways’ network.

To take full advantage of the rich tourism potential of Khyber Pakhtunkhwa, including seven districts of Malakand Division, the former PTI Government had taken a principled decision to construct state-of-the-art 81 kilometers long Swat Expressway to explore the hidden treasures of Swat, Chitral, Dir Upper, Dir Lower, Kohistan, Shangla, Buner, Mohmand and Bajaur districts before the world.

https://nation.com.pk/15-Apr-2019/sw...reign-tourists


----------



## ghazi52

Hikvision IP Wireless Security different modes of cameras installed on Swat Motorway, near Katlang







..


----------



## ghazi52

*North portal of the additional 250m SMP tunnels.*

62.5m out of 250m done of the additional tunnels.

Courtesy : Iqbal Khan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Swat motorway will opened for traffic on 27th May 2019. You will be able to reach to Swat just in 3 hours from Islamabad.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

وفاقی وزیر برائے مواصلات مرادسعید سوات موٹر وے کے ٹنلز کا 
معائنہ کر رہے ہیں ۔۔۔

Swat Motorway will be inaugurated on 25th May


----------



## ghazi52

*Chakdara Tunnel,* 1.25 km, on Swat Motorway will be inaugurated this month. It’s a double tunnel (Mardan bound & Swat bound). In the first phase one tunnel will be opened for light traffic. It will be a big change for tourism in Swat, Dir & Chitral.


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

81 Km Swat Motorway near completion

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Aerial view of Captain Karnal Sher Khan Interchange

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*
وفاقی وزیر برائے مواصلات مرادسعید سوات موٹر وے کے ٹنلز کا 
معائنہ کر رہے ہیں ۔۔۔*


----------



## ghazi52

Swat Motorway Project From the tunnels towards Chakdara/Alladand Interchange!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*View of 81-KM 4-lane Swat Motorway*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Palai Toll Plaza *Swat Motorway*. It will be operational for Light traffic on this Eid

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## Chishty4

1300 Meters twin-tube(one) tunnel completed on Swat motorway.It is reducing the travel time between Islamabad and Chakdara from four hours to 1 hour and 45 minutes.
*Photo Credit:Arshad Ali Bacha



















*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chishty4

Swat Motorway Tunnel in Pakistan 

#Swat #KP #Infrastructure #Motorway #Development #Pakistan #EmergingPakistan





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=2033863396741348


----------



## Arsalan

Anyone from the area, please confirm how much mileage of the Swat motorway is OPERATIONAL and open to public now? From where to what end? Someone just tole me that only 15-20km is open, need the facts from the area.


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arsalan

Arsalan said:


> Anyone from the area, please confirm how much mileage of the Swat motorway is OPERATIONAL and open to public now? From where to what end? Someone just tole me that only 15-20km is open, need the facts from the area.


Any word anyone of are we just sharing pictures from random facebook pages etc?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Thunder.Storm

All is open but you have to cover about 15 to 20 km on normal road before reaching swat


----------



## ghazi52

*Islamabad-Swat in 3 hours, expressway opens this Eid*

Swat: Opening of Swat Motorway Tunnel on Eid to cut down travel time between Islamabad and Swat from six hours to three hours.

The first motorway in Khyber Pakhtunkhwa is set to launch on Eid. It will be an 81 kilometres long, four lane wide motorway. This important artery will facilitate Swat valley and adjoining areas of Malakand, Chitral and Shangla Par. The Motorway starts from Karnal Sher Khan interchange at M1 Motorway and ends at Chakdara with six interchanges on the way namely Chakdara, Palai, Katlang, Bakhshalay, Ismaila and Dobian.

It will travel through districts of Nowshera, Swabi, Mardan and Malakand and main villages spread across the four districts including Haryan, Gumbat, Daulat, Nazar, Ismaila, Baghicha Dheri, Garyala, Shahbaz Garhi, Bakshali, Jamal Garhi, Katlang, Alo, Palai, Zulam Kot, Allah Dand and Chakdara.

Traffic load on the N-95 national highway is expected a significant relief. The expressway on the contrary is expected to provide a boost to the tourism sector in Swat and adjoining areas resulting in revenue generation for the province and its people.

The ground breaking ceremony for the Swat Motorway was held in 2016. KP Chief Minister Mr. Pervaiz Khattak performed the foundation stone laying in August. Estimated cost of the expressway stands at Rs 43 billion

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nangyale

Arsalan said:


> Anyone from the area, please confirm how much mileage of the Swat motorway is OPERATIONAL and open to public now? From where to what end? Someone just tole me that only 15-20km is open, need the facts from the area.


The expressway is open Sher Khan interchange upto Palai interchange. From Palai one can take the Charat road to Thana, where you can rejoin N45 to Swat or Dir. 
Hope this answers your question.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 3030

Swat motorway is open from Col Sher Khan interchange to Palai interchange. Close to Palai interchange only light traffic is allowed to use an access road built to reach the left tunnel which is now open to public (only for light traffic) and you crossover into the swat valley to join N-45 through Chakdarrah interchange. The access road to the tunnel is about 6.5 km only and is done properly. However from the tunnel to Chakdarrah one may expect patches still under works.


----------



## ghazi52

So, recent update guys. What they've done is that they made a diversion road in a low-lying area after the Palai interchange. The main route from Palai till the tunnel is still U/C and by the looks of it will continue to be for at least 2-4 months. The terrain gets quite treacherous after Palai, the diversion roads speed limit is only 30 km and 15 km on the uphill part. But it's only a 6-10km portion, it shouldn't impede too much. I know that we're being sold short on Eid, but hey, at least they're opening it *shrugs*


----------



## ghazi52

*Swat Motorway opened to light traffic*

June 04, 2019







Swat Motorway has been opened for light traffic.

Project Director of the motorway, Engineer Barkatullah told our Peshawar correspondent that the eighty-one kilometer long motorway has been completed at a cost of forty-one billion rupees in two years under public-private partnership.

He said the project will become fully operational within the next few months.

This will save about two hours time of passengers traveling to Peshawar and Islamabad from Malakand Division.

Engineer Barkatullah expressed the hope that Swat Motorway will help boost tourism, trade and economic activities in Mardan and Malakand Divisions.


----------



## Chishty4

Swat Motorway Pictures.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zulfiqar

3030 said:


> Swat motorway is open from Col Sher Khan interchange to Palai interchange. Close to Palai interchange only light traffic is allowed to use an access road built to reach the left tunnel which is now open to public (only for light traffic) and you crossover into the swat valley to join N-45 through Chakdarrah interchange. The access road to the tunnel is about 6.5 km only and is done properly. However from the tunnel to Chakdarrah one may expect patches still under works.




If only I had read that on Monday.

Went up to palai interchange, was only interested in going till chakdarrah and some streams near it with my relatives from mardan.

Had to reverse back as the access road looked blocked today and had a lot of traffic.

False advertising by government and FWO.

The road is no good from palai onwards if there are still patches that need work done and if there is going to bottleneck after palai that couldn't handle traffic coming from both directions.

Fazool main mood kharab karaya aur time bhi zaya keraya.

The only good thing was that it took me less than 90 minutes to run back to isb from palai interchange.



ghazi52 said:


> *Swat Motorway opened to light traffic*
> 
> June 04, 2019
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Swat Motorway has been opened for light traffic.
> 
> Project Director of the motorway, Engineer Barkatullah told our Peshawar correspondent that the eighty-one kilometer long motorway has been completed at a cost of forty-one billion rupees in two years under public-private partnership.
> 
> He said the project will become fully operational within the next few months.
> 
> This will save about two hours time of passengers traveling to Peshawar and Islamabad from Malakand Division.
> 
> Engineer Barkatullah expressed the hope that Swat Motorway will help boost tourism, trade and economic activities in Mardan and Malakand Divisions.



False advertising. They clearly have some different definition for word completed.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Same.............right now












ایبٹ آباد - فوارہ چوک سے حویلیاں تک بدترین ٹریفک جام ہزاروں گاڑیاں پھنس گئیں سیاحوں کو شدید مشکلات کا سامنا

.

Naran Road Right Now

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

سوات ایکسپریس وے پلئ پہاڑی سلسلہ۔متبادل روڈ کی بندش سے عوام کو شدید مسائل کا سامنا۔عوام ایکسپریس وے پر سفر سے اجتناب کریں ورنہ اپنے تکلیف کیلئے آپ خود ہی زذمہ دار ہونگے۔

Swat Expressway Mountain Series. The public is facing extreme problems by the alternative road outage. Avoid traveling on public express way otherwise you will be in pain.






Today traffic condition in swat valley

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pakhtoon yum

Why dont they develop naran? A few high rises that include hotels, malls and medical. Should be enough to hold the tourists.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Pakhtoon yum said:


> Why dont they develop naran? A few high rises that include hotels, malls and medical. Should be enough to hold the tourists.


Its become a hellhole!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pakhtoon yum

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Its become a hellhole!


I can see. Then again all pakistani cities are. Ugly, gray, hellholes

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Captain Karnal Sher Khan Shaheed (Nishan-e-Haider)

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Pakhtoon yum

ghazi52 said:


>


What are the safety precautions in these tunnels? Incase of fire, earthquake, flood or terrorist activity? Or did they just dig a hole and called it a day?


----------



## ghazi52

Pakhtoon yum said:


> What are the safety precautions in these tunnels? Incase of fire, earthquake, flood or terrorist activity? Or did they just dig a hole and called it a day?









Inter link













Connection ... wooden shuttering is ready to put in place

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pakhtoon yum

ghazi52 said:


> Inter link
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Connection ... wooden shuttering is ready to put in place


O
So it's a link form one tunnel to the other?


----------



## Arsalan

nangyale said:


> The expressway is open Sher Khan interchange upto Palai interchange. From Palai one can take the Charat road to Thana, where you can rejoin N45 to Swat or Dir.
> Hope this answers your question.


Yes, it helps a lot. Thank you. But are you SURE it is open up to Palai now?


----------



## Thunder.Storm

@Arsalan it is open upto chakdara. Now the rush time is over.


----------



## Arsalan

Thunder.Storm said:


> @Arsalan it is open upto chakdara. Now the rush time is over.


Yup. Got the details from a friend in Swat as well. This is good news indeed. 

I was asking because a couple of weeks back someone said to me that only about 15km of this expressway was open and i wanted to check that.


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## nangyale

Arsalan said:


> Yes, it helps a lot. Thank you. But are you SURE it is open up to Palai now?


Toll booths are operating till Katlang. So you only pay till that point. After that you are still using the expressway but not paying any charges. From Palai to the tunnel you will be using"service road" Which is very steep at certain points (so don't try it if you drive an old banger).
Only one tunnel is operational at the moment.
From tunnel up till Chakdara you will be using the expressway but some of it is not asphalted yet, so expect plenty of dusts.
Hope this helps.


----------



## ghazi52

*Beautiful view of Kernal Sher Khan Interchange during the night!*

Courtesy : Arshad Ali Bacha
















*Swat Motorway Progress As Of May2019*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Chishty4

Loved this video. So it took him circa 3h from Islamabad to Chakdara.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

At Last Swat ExpressWay/Motorway On Google Map 

From Sher Khan InterChange to ChakDara Interchange

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*First drive on Swat Motorway via Tunnel from Alladhand to Palai*
Swat Motorway is open for light vehicles

liaqat ali

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Swat Motorway Completed Section *

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## POTTER



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Code_Geass

So niw how long it will take to swat from lahore via motor way??


----------



## POTTER

Code_Geass said:


> So niw how long it will take to swat from lahore via motor way??


After almost 6 months, 7 hours.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------

